

Take That, Gmail: Outlook.com Lets You Chat With Your Google Contacts - esalazar
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/05/outlook-google-talk/

======
SonicSoul
Outlook: 1 Gmail: 952

seriously, it's not even funny how bad outlook is from the daily usability
perspective.

~~~
ozh
It's more "Outlook: 1, Gmail: 50" lately. The new "compose" has got me angry
at least twice a day.

~~~
SonicSoul
really?? took me a while to adjust, but now i really like that i can look up
and/or browse other emails while composing.

------
macarthy12
Take that? Google using a open protocol.

